# quick rookie question (92fs compact grip)



## cococard (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a quick question guys, I made the switch from Glock to Beretta and picked up a new 92FS compact, Im looking to swap the grips out, do these grips fit my gun?

Grip Link

Thanks for the responses!

Take care


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, they won't fit the 92FS compact model. However, wait for Shipwreck to respond as he is the man to answer your question. He owns or has owned every 92 model out there and the 92FS compact is on his wheel of Beretta's. I beleive the 92FS compact has a shorter grip than the Centurion and the full size models listed for the grips on Beretta's website.
You may want to check out these grips from cdnn however.

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/be92cowochgr.html


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the ones listed in the link do not fit the compact


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> No, they won't fit the 92FS compact model. However, wait for Shipwreck to respond as he is the man to answer your question. He owns or has owned every 92 model out there and the 92FS compact is on his wheel of Beretta's. I beleive the 92FS compact has a shorter grip than the Centurion and the full size models listed for the grips on Beretta's website.


Correct. I have the Centurion (bought in 1992). It has the slighter shorter barrel of the Compact, but the longer grip of the Standard 92 FS.
I've had Hogue soft "pebbled panel" grips on the gun since mid-90s. I love 'em. Separate panels, not the one-piece wrap-around style.

I'm sure Shipwreck has changed grips on some of his multitude of 92's. I'll second the post above. As always, *"paging Mr. Shipwreck for cleanup of a Beretta question".*:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they will not fit - you must get 92 compact grips. The grips in that link are for a fullsize 92FS...

There are a few wooden ones floating around out there,a nd then a Hogue grip panel set is available too. I have the Hogues.

If they do not say 92 Compact specifically, they will not fit. As for the Centurion version, THEY DO take regular 92FS mags.

Honestly, when I ordered a few sets of rubber 92 compact grips - I just googled "92 compact hogue grip"

Try the same thing with wooden grips.


----------



## smokymountaingunshow (Sep 9, 2011)

hello there new to the forum i own a 1993 92fs centurion, just wondering and i may have answered my own question but it doesn't hurt to ask. Will the compact barrels fit in the centurion and will the full size grips fit it. also this may be a dumb question but will a full size barrel fit in the centrurion?? please respond.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh boy, I know a lot about Beretta, but don't know for sure about swapping out parts like that. I would call the Beretta service center and ask them that question. Who would know better than the people who make them?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS Compact Grips -

Beretta 92 / 96 Compact Rubber Grip Set: MGW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

smokymountaingunshow said:


> hello there new to the forum i own a 1993 92fs centurion, just wondering and i may have answered my own question but it doesn't hurt to ask. Will the compact barrels fit in the centurion and will the full size grips fit it. also this may be a dumb question but will a full size barrel fit in the centrurion?? please respond.


I just replied to the PM you sent me on this


----------

